# Yellow River Bream 06-21-15



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The Yellow River bream bite was better this morning than what Geezer experienced Saturday. From about 0545 til 0900 it was steady but there were a lot of crickets and wigglers expended on nibblers. We did manage a nice mess of quality bream and Warmouth in the box and tossed no telling how many 2 and 3 finger size, some were really tiny. Did not catch a single roach but the nibbling sure looked like a roach bite. All the bream were caught slash fishing

When the bite slowed we switched to channel cats about 0900 using earthworms for bait. Managed six small ones but they will be going into the frying pan. We quit at 1100. 

Partner hung what he thought was a log but he noticed his line was moving upstream, then with a mighty leap a 30 to 40 sturgeon gave us a 2 second show and that was it.

River is low and in excellent condition. Water clear, temp 82 degrees.
.
A beautiful morning with a good friend on the Yellow River is the way to live

Not a lot in the box but enough to clean and have a nice fish fry.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good report and good eating. 

My dad (deeptracks) and I were also on Yellow yesterday and had similar success. We usually move around a good bit to keep our bait away from small fish. Each spot pull a couple good fish and then on to the next.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes sir, good eating for sure. Good job.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dagumit, I gotta figure these dang bream out. I was on yellow yesterday afternoon getting blown UP river and from bank to bank, did more repositioning than fishing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

bowfisher91 said:


> Good report and good eating.
> 
> My dad (deeptracks) and I were also on Yellow yesterday and had similar success. We usually move around a good bit to keep our bait away from small fish. Each spot pull a couple good fish and then on to the next.



Same today....we were moving along slowly working both sides of the river, wherever the shade was. One or two here and there and a lot of dinks in between.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

That is a fine mess of fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Do I see a sucker?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Do I see a sucker?



Darn....yes you did....but I didn't clean a sucker. Where did the sucker go? Just back from checking the cleaning table area....I found it laying on the bench where I made the photo. Completely forgot about it. Another senior moment I guess....I'm getting in bad shape I think. Maybe I better stop going fishing by myself. I might end up at the mouth of the Mississippi. Supposed to go mullet fishing with a buddy at 1000 tomorrow. I'm wondering now if I can find his house> :blush:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of bream. I haven't fished the yellow river in over 30 years. I might have to give it a go one day.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Darn....yes you did....but I didn't clean a sucker. Where did the sucker go? Just back from checking the cleaning table area....I found it laying on the bench where I made the photo. Completely forgot about it. Another senior moment I guess....I'm getting in bad shape I think. Maybe I better stop going fishing by myself. I might end up at the mouth of the Mississippi. Supposed to go mullet fishing with a buddy at 1000 tomorrow. I'm wondering now if I can find his house> :blush:


Don't worry. It gets worse.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice mixed bag right there....great report.


----------

